# Eating out..



## Kayelle (May 9, 2014)

We went out for dinner tonight. I had seafood stuffed enchilada's. They  were pretty good but I know I could have made them better. she said  modestly.


It's almost a curse to eat out and be thinking of how it could be better.
Does anyone else here do that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2014)

I do it all the time!  I think people who like real cooking, like those of us here, are prone to thinking  or knowing we could do it better.

To me, the only reason to go out to eat is so I don't have to do dishes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 9, 2014)

Kayelle, I do that too! That's one of the reasons we rarely go out anymore. I will admit to being cheap, but I like to think it's cheap with a purpose. It's one thing to go out and spend $50 at our favorite restaurant and enjoy every bite of food and every bit of drink - I haven't a problem with that. But the last time we went out to a semi-regular place, spent $25, and walked out completely unsatisfied made me rethink going out. Part of the reason was I had just come home from the grocery store, bought only edibles (no toiletries or cleaning supplies), and knew I had two different proteins set aside in the freezer to use with what I had bought. I had enough food for the two of us for a week and had spent...around $50. Hmm. Decided right then and there I would cook almost always and go out maybe every month or two to one of our favorite places. I can count our favorites on one hand. As a bonus, eating home cooking has had me drop around 10 pounds...and I have no interest in finding them again!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2014)

I do too.  Other than the bread (that I don't bake), I prefer my sandwich fillings.  Along with my steaks, chili, and drinks.  If I can get stuff I can't make at home, or that has ingredients and prep I can't easily access, then I'm all for going out.  Anything with duck, sashimi, or a vast salad bar comes to mind.  We do love Mexican and Chinese too...


----------



## powerplantop (May 9, 2014)

I have done that. 

Also I have taken my wife to dinner and she would say that I can cook it better.


----------



## Zereh (May 10, 2014)

We don't go out much for this very reason ... our splurge is on some good seafood or  steaks and a great bottle of wine (or two) which we thoroughly enjoy at home.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 10, 2014)

I feel like that all of the time.

I usually only go out when I meet up with my kids and it is their choice. It is more about meeting up and spending time together. My GF and I go out for breakfast occasionally but it is mostly greasy spoon style sausage and eggs. Or I will get a craving for wings and beer and go to a pub, but that is more for entertainment.

I will search out small ethnic places to try new stuff that I have never eaten and don't cook.  But if I like something I search out the recipes and ingredients and cook my own versions at home. 

I am feeling more and more ripped off because I know I could have done better for a fraction of the price.  And, being a cook for so many years, I know what to look for and can tell you pretty much exactly what went into the preparation. It doesn't take much to wreck a night out, weather it is service or food quality. I am not a Foodie, but I do expect things to be done right. 

Restaurants are some of the only places that you have to pay for something you didn't particularly like. For the most part, you can't look at your meal and then decide you will take it, like a retail product. If I knew what I was getting half of the time I wouldn't have ordered it. In some cases there may be nothing intrinsically wrong with it, but, you just don't like it, so you can't just send it back.  Then, it becomes a question of do you want to cause a scene or have the staff hate you? If it has reached that point, then it is a bad experience, say what you want.  Franchises are the worst for that. Nice glossy photos on the menu and what you get is nothing like them. I pretty much stopped eating in franchises all together. 

I wonder what would happen if you decided to only pay a percentage based on the deficiencies of the food you ordered/ate? If it wasn't 100% to your liking then you could knock off a few bucks and give them what you thought was suitable. After all, sometimes they are knowingly passing stuff off that could and has been done better.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 10, 2014)

I like going out to places where I get meals that would either be difficult to make at home, or just not practical. 

For example, I know a lot of people dislike those trendy little restaurants where they give you undersized portions with a lot of foo-foo on the plate. I actually like those kinds of places. I look at it somewhat like edible art, and try to appreciate it more from that aspect than whether or not it's going to fill me to the brim. I like it when chefs do something that I haven't seen before. It's like dinner theater.

I also like ethnic restaurants. Thai, for example. Although I dabble in Thai cooking on occasion, for the most part it would be impractical to make some of those dishes at home, unless I ate them frequently. Who could afford to have all those ingredients around that you only use for that type of cuisine? Same goes for sushi.

But to go out for something like a steak makes no sense to me. I can make a steak at home as good as any restaurant, and for a fraction of the price.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 10, 2014)

When I go out, usually 2 things go through my mind.
The first is, if I like it a lot, I try to figure out how I can recreate it at home. 
Unfortunately, many times I fall short.  But thats the fun of it, trying to recreate or improve upon these things.

the other thing that typically goes through my mind, is how I can make the same thing for a fraction of the price.  I try not to think about it, and realize that Im out for social reasons, atmosphere, trying new things ....  But when i get my check after dinner, ( and since I do all the food shopping in my house), it sometimes drives me crazy


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2014)

My parents, me and my sister and all of our kids grew up on seafood. So when I go out to a restaurant and order seafood, I expect the seafood to be cooked correctly. It is not that hard. Don't overcook it. 

My youngest took me out to a restaurant that was known for its seafood. I ordered shrimp scampi. I couldn't even get my fork into the shrimp and they added the alcohol at the very end without cooking it off. Totally inedible. They took the price of the dish off the final bill along with the desserts. 

The best  dish I ever had in a restaurant was Linguini Alfredo. The sauce was to absolutely die for. I used my spoon to make sure I got every last drop. I even let my sister have a couple of mouthfuls. We had gone to see The Lion King, and after the show went to Teatro on Tremont Street. We got seated just before the rush of the after theatre crowd. The next time I was taken out to eat, guess which restaurant I chose.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

I always ordered something I did not make at home, so it was hard to draw a comparison. Even if the food was lacking, I went out more for the experience.
I rarely eat out anymore, so I just enjoy being waited on and don't think about if I could make it better or not.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 10, 2014)

Same here.  There are no real quality places here to eat so going out is simply so I don't have to cook and can just sit back and relax.  

When we are on vacation it is different. I like to try new places and usually do some research before we go.  Plus I don't order things I can make at home.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do it all the time!  I think people who like real cooking, like those of us here, are prone to thinking  or knowing we could do it better.
> 
> To me, the only reason to go out to eat is so I don't have to do dishes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2014)

I'm with Pac, I order things I don't normally fix at home.  I enjoy the restaurants atmosphere and service as much as the food.

I don't go out to eat anymore, but I do take people out to eat from time to time.  It is just easier for me and often times cheaper to take folks out than it is to entertain them at home.  Most importantly for me, at this point in my life, it is only one meal instead of a week of leftovers I shouldn't be eating! 

The most recent venture was with my sister and one of her children, it was more about the people than the food.  Great atmosphere/vibe, great seafood, soggy fries.  Something simple like the fries irritated me because I only eat them a couple times each year and I want them crispy on the outside and creamy on the inside.  I could have definitely made better fries at home.


----------



## cave76 (May 10, 2014)

I like to go out to eat----  preferably somewhere that can cook better than me or something I'm not likely to cook---- like pho.

But mainly I like to eat something that I haven't prepared and where I don't have to do the dishes!


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 10, 2014)

We eat out for necessity, not because we want to eat out.

Or if I want oysters and Dos Equis on tap.

Mexican food is also beautiful in addition to tasting great. I would most likely pick Mexican if I had to choose. 
Its hard to hit a bad Mexican place it seems.  Most every Mexican restaurant I have visited was good to great.


----------



## cave76 (May 10, 2014)

RB---"We eat out for necessity, not because we want to eat out."

???? Can you explain that?


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2014)

We don't eat out a lot aside from our 2 weeks in Aruba every winter.  I read restaurant reviews and everyone loves the place and the food is great, blah, blah, blah.  We go there and I am often disappointed.  I can identify mistakes and more appropriate methods.

Sometimes I wonder if it's because I know more about cooking and food or if I'm overly critical.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> We went out for dinner tonight. I had seafood stuffed enchilada's. They were pretty good but I know I could have made them better. she said modestly.
> 
> 
> It's almost a curse to eat out and be thinking of how it could be better.
> Does anyone else here do that?


I judge a restaurant by whether the food is better than I could do. A bit arrogant really but why should we pay good money for something that we could do better ourselves?


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> We don't eat out a lot aside from our 2 weeks in Aruba every winter. I read restaurant reviews and everyone loves the place and the food is great, blah, blah, blah. We go there and I am often disappointed. I can identify mistakes and more appropriate methods.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if it's because I know more about cooking and food or if I'm overly critical.


 
They are probably hand in hand.
Your criticism has backing/substance because of your cooking ability.
My advice to you is to get smashed before dining out


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> ...My advice to you is to get smashed before dining out




There's always a cocktail and a bottle of wine...


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2014)

As others have written, I like to order food I wouldn't or couldn't make at home. I do order steak out, but that's because I love steak and Stirling doesn't want it very often. He considers it slab-o-beef. Also, I have to cook the two steaks to different degrees of doneness. I like mine anywhere from blue to medium rare. Stirling wants his well done.

Other times we eat out for the experience or the company.

And yes, I have often said I could do it better at home.


----------



## dcSaute (May 10, 2014)

my own major 'consideration' in going-out-to-eat is selecting a dish/preparation that takes huge more time / ingredients / steps / pots / pans than I care to do at home.

that said, if it ain't tasty  . . . why go back?  I'll try most anything / any place once; going back to spend lotsa' bucks on poor food,,,, nah - not gonna' happen.

DW - for example - declines veal or lamb preps - something about females, mother's day, baby things, too cute, whatever . . . so those are some first considerations for me when going out - stuff I'm not allowed to fix at home....

what frosts my spatula - we go out, nice place, extensive selection, DW's selects chicken - of some sort.... jeesh - I can do chicken every day, all day long, of any kind.  whyforethereas not pick something more different Dear?

and, not infrequently when I'd like to go out and not cook, I get the "rather stay here and you cook/fix my favorite x,y,z"
does make for a sizzle....


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

When we were in Vegas, we ate at Bobby Flay's Mesa Grill.  Service was marginal, we had to ask for the bread basket that everyone who was seated after we were, got.  We had the shrimp tamales, which were great, and didn't need the shrimp, which were overcooked and chewy, but the sauce was wonderful.  We split the bacon cheeseburger, which was unequivocally the worst cheeseburger DH and I have ever had.  DairyQueen makes a much better burger.  C'mon, this was Bobby Flay's place!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2014)

I don't eat out often, but like others, I tend to order s/thing that I do not make at home.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> When we were in Vegas, we ate at Bobby Flay's Mesa Grill. Service was marginal, we had to ask for the bread basket that everyone who was seated after we were, got. We had the shrimp tamales, which were great, and didn't need the shrimp, which was overcooked and chewy, but the sauce was wonderful. We split the bacon cheeseburger, which was unequivocally the worst cheeseburger DH and I have ever had. DairyQueen makes a much better burger. C'mon, this was Bobby Flay's place!


 
Did you ask to speak to Bobby?


I always wonder how involved these name brand chef's/cooks actually are with their various restaurants. Do they simply hire a chef? Does the chef have to do an internship with "the name"? Do they pay attention to reviews or bottom line?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Did you ask to speak to Bobby?
> 
> 
> I always wonder how involved these name brand chef's/cooks actually are with their various restaurants. Do they simply hire a chef? Does the chef have to do an internship with "the name"? Do they pay attention to reviews or bottom line?




  No Bobby there.  I would hesitate to call the cook/cooks a chef.  The place was packed, we were happy to get a table.  We ate at Emeril's NOLA years ago, food was marginal there too.  The waitstaff was exceptional though, DH spilled his soup on the tablecloth and his shirt, they had him and the table cleaned up in 2 minutes.


----------



## dcSaute (May 10, 2014)

>>Did you ask to speak to Bobby?

we ate at the LV Mesa Grill.

the prep was not good. when I mentioned to our server the oysters were basically rubberized, she advised I should send Bobby an email.

I did not send Bobby Flay an email; in the ensuing years, never went back to the Mesa Grill; highly unlikely to pick any of his eateries for any future meals.

Emeril's Fish House was quite good and a bargain for the buck.  been back multiple times.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 10, 2014)

At my most unsociable time of day, is when No One knows I am Really the most Happiest and easily Satisfied kind of guy. I like to go out for Breakfast. Solo. Counter service. Pick a small diner and I am front and center watching the grill cook. The only words I speak are if my server asks "more coffee" and I say yes please, but Really, it's easier to just hold out your cup. and one word suffices. Thanks. 

When we go out for dinner, it is most commonly juicy burgers or steaks. Sometimes we enjoy meals like Chinese/ Asian or Mexican and combos we don't put all together at home at one time. 

Special occasion's, birthdays and such, we celebrate at home. Although come to realize as I type this, DxW took me out for several recent birthdays. Surprising me with places we had not previously been. She's more of a go-getter than I giver her credit.    Overall, I think Dx doesn't prefer to go out for dinner. She is not a bigg eater and plate sizes are usually too much. Maybe that's why she likes steak places, easier to take home half a meal. 

Not this year, last, we went to Tampa on vacation. Read up on more places we might go and would need to double triple our stay. They all Led to Ybor City. Not for lunch and original Cuban sandwiches--> Cuban style cigars. If you bet your first nickel I was put on a short leash and wasn't allowed off the bus, you is right. Vacations are a supreme chance to try new things. Also , vacay condos have balconies and patios.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> No Bobby there. *I would hesitate to call the cook/cooks a chef.* The place was packed, we were happy to get a table. We ate at Emeril's NOLA years ago, food was marginal there too. The waitstaff was exceptional though, DH spilled his soup on the tablecloth and his shirt, they had him and the table cleaned up in 2 minutes.


 
Ahh, so it didn't have a chef atmosphere... that's too bad.
Probably the only reason I would pick a cooking personality's restaurant to eat at is for a finer meal. One I would expect them to have a chef in the kitchen, even if it wasn't them


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

We took Baby Bro and his then wife-to-be to Morimoto's in Philly.  Now THAT was an experience.  A hugely expensive experience, but we sat at the counter and got anything that the chef could come up with.  It was a blast.  We even got pics of us and the chef!


----------



## TaraWildes (May 10, 2014)

I don't care to eat out much; as many of you have said, it's only for things I can't or don't want to do myself.  When I do, I tend to splurge and go to places I know are excellent in the ingredients, preparation and presentation.  

Even then, I spend most of the meal reverse engineering the food.  Trying to figure out what spices used, how they obtained the results and how I can do it myself.  Because I really like doing it myself.  It's just so much more satisfying, to me, if I can produce similar results even if I do have to clean up afterward.

I know everyone is different and some find the dining out experience more fun, but my innate frugality and enjoyment of dealing with food is hard to balance with enjoying the overall experience.  I really feel bad for some of my friends who eat out every meal.  I shouldn't, they obviously are happy with their choice to do so.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> We took Baby Bro and his then wife-to-be to Morimoto's in Philly.  Now THAT was an experience.  A hugely expensive experience, but we sat at the counter and got anything that the chef could come up with.  It was a blast.  We even got pics of us and the chef!



I'd trade all the dinners I've eaten out in the last ten years for one evening like that Dawg!!


----------



## merstar (May 10, 2014)

I rarely go out to eat, but when I do, I expect the food to be well prepared. If it's not, I send it back. I don't understand why so many people don't do that - it's wasted money, and an overall bad experience. With any other product that one buys, if it's subpar, it's returned to the store. So, why shouldn't lousy food be sent back, and replaced with another dish, correctly prepared? (assuming the chef knows how to do that). Most (not all), good restaurants will be very happy to do their best to please the customer.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I'd trade all the dinners I've eaten out in the last ten years for one evening like that Dawg!!




Much sake was consumed!  I'll have to dig through my pics, it was before we had ready access to picture storage on computers.  My brother kept yelling,"Chef!" And finally Morimoto turned around and gave us the peace sign/bunny ears behind my head.  He was actually doing the cooking!


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

merstar said:


> I rarely go out to eat, but when I do, I expect the food to be well prepared. If it's not, I send it back. *I don't understand why so many people don't do that* - it's wasted money, and an overall bad experience. With any other product that one buys, if it's subpar, it's returned to the store. So, why shouldn't lousy food be sent back, and replaced with another dish, correctly prepared? (assuming the chef knows how to do that). Most (not all), good restaurants will be very happy to do their best to please the customer.


 
I didn't realize they didn't. Did I miss an article or survey?


----------



## Oldvine (May 10, 2014)

Yes, I've had things in a restaurant that I know I would do better myself.  But that doesn't mean I'm staying home for all meal.  Usually, I don't order things that I could or would make at home or if it's too much work or mess.  I would not order a BLT in a restaurant or a chicken salad sandwich, mine are better.  My habit is to order the same thing at certain restaurants because the make it the way I like it.    If I know I want an omelet, we go to a certain local diner.  If it's a steak sandwich, only our favorite place will do and oddly they serve it with peanut butter and apricot jam.   I could probably do a pretty good steak at home, but no peanut butter here.


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize they didn't. Did I miss an article or survey?


I think most people don't, based on the reaction of friends when I do it. Well, not the friends I have now, but previous friends.

I'm reminded of a story. Ex-Dh and I were eating in a non-descript resto because we needed to eat. I think we were going to catch a train. The server asked if we wanted mashed potatoes or fries. Ex-dh said he wanted mashed. I asked if they were real or powdered. Ex-dh started kicking me under the table and making faces at me. The server replied, "Oh, they are powdered." I said I would have the fries. Ex-dh, sheepishly, asked if he could change his order to fries.   He never gave me a hard time about complaining about or sending back food in a resto again.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I think most people don't, based on the reaction of friends when I do it. Well, not the friends I have now, but previous friends.
> 
> I'm reminded of a story. Ex-Dh and I were eating in a non-descript resto because we needed to eat. I think we were going to catch a train. The server asked if we wanted mashed potatoes or fries. Ex-dh said he wanted mashed. I asked if they were real or powdered. Ex-dh started kicking me under the table and making faces at me. The server replied, "Oh, they are powdered." I said I would have the fries. Ex-dh, sheepishly, asked if he could change his order to fries.  He never gave me a hard time about complaining about or sending back food in a resto again.


 
I read USA Today everyday and they have a lot of articles on food and such. I thought perhaps I had missed something. Usually such statements are already news or specials on TV or something. 20/20 doing a segment on people who refuse to send back ill prepared meals...


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 10, 2014)

cave76 said:


> RB---"We eat out for necessity, not because we want to eat out."
> ???? Can you explain that?



When I am to tired to cook or other plans interfere with cooking the evening meal.
If I am home and have time to cook, we eat here. 



merstar said:


> I rarely go out to eat, but when I do, I expect the food to be well prepared. If it's not, I send it back. I don't understand why so many people don't do that - it's wasted money, and an overall bad experience.



Have you ever watched Seinfeld?
I used to send things back and still will on occasion.  But knowing the cook/chef will not like it, I prefer to remember this and NOT GO BACK!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

I complained about a particularily horrid pizza that DH picked up from our usual place and that we got last weekend.  I sent an email to their website, and got a response the next day.  I left it to DH to respond and of course he didn't.  The manager tracked our phone number down, apologized for the pizza, and we have a $20 credit next time we order from them.  Now that's service!


----------



## merstar (May 10, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Have you ever watched Seinfeld?
> I used to send things back and still will on occasion.  But knowing the cook/chef will not like it, I prefer to remember this and NOT GO BACK!



Uh oh - I hate to ask! I _have _heard stories of waiters and cooks spitting in the food when a dish is sent back from a nasty customer, plus other horror stories. I just never think about that when I send food back. Maybe I should!


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I complained about a particularily horrid pizza that DH picked up from our usual place and that we got last weekend. I sent an email to their website, and got a response the next day. I left it to DH to respond and of course he didn't. The manager tracked our phone number down, apologized for the pizza, and we have a $20 credit next time we order from them. Now that's service!


 
Very nice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2014)

merstar said:


> Uh oh - I hate to ask! I _have _heard stories of waiters and cooks spitting in the food when a dish is sent back from a nasty customer, plus other horror stories. I just never think about that when I send food back. Maybe I should!



I'm sure the attitude of the customer determines how their corrected order is handled.  Has more to do with how the wait staff is treated than the cooks.


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sure the attitude of the customer determines how their corrected order is handled.  Has more to do with how the wait staff is treated than the cooks.


That's what I figured. It's not hard to be polite when sending stuff back.


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2014)

The only time I go out to eat is with one of my kids. One of Poo's favorite places to eat is The Cheesecake Factory. The menu is more of a book. Page after page. I no longer look at it and order my favorite meal. Meatloaf. But I order it from the Children's menu. But I explain to the waitress that I am willing to pay full price. The CF gives me three thick slices of meatloaf with too much gravy, a huge pile of mashed or French Fries that would feed an orphanage. Plus the overcooked veggie of the day. If my plate is overflowing with food, I feel overwhelmed and can't eat. I just don't know where to start. There isn't even room left on the plate to cut the first slab of meatloaf. Oh I know, I can take the leftovers home. But that is not the problem. The problem is just too much food on my plate. 

My daughter likes to go to Italian restaurants. Fine by me. The one she likes is about three minutes from where we live. I always order their Eggplant Parm. Mainly because they peel their eggplant. And eggplant is my favorite veggie. Most restaurants don't. For those restaurants, I order raviolis. The normally will put seven or eight large raviolis on the plate. Five is enough for me. And I know either my daughter or SIL will eat what is left on my plate.


----------



## merstar (May 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sure the attitude of the customer determines how their corrected order is handled.  Has more to do with how the wait staff is treated than the cooks.



I'm always polite about it, so hopefully nothing has come back tainted!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

I hear you about the Cheesecake Factory's menu, Addie.  I have rarely seen such a book.  

DH and I usually split a meal.  If we're still hungry, which is rare, we just order something else.

My 84 pound (deceased) mother used to be able to tuck away twice her size at places like Olive Garden and Red Lobster.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 10, 2014)

Most restaurants put more on a plate than I eat in one sitting. I tend to eat smaller amounts, then more later when I'm hungry again. When we eat out I usually "order" a carry-out container right with the meal. The server is always happy to bring one along with our meals. I put half (or more) into it, then I end up with more room on my plate too. Presto, solves the too much food/no room issue, plus the what to have for dinner tomorrow problem! 

I've been know to send things back, but again you have to be polite to the server. Back in the day when we actually ate at chain restaurants we went to an Olive Garden near the mall we were at. The bread toasts for the dip were still frozen in the middle, there was something not right with my entree - but the service out of the kitchen was so slow I needed to eat when it showed up. Issues all around. On the way out as we paid the bill I asked if I could speak with the manager. I explained the issues politely, explaining if he didn't know what the problems were he would never know why people didn't come back. We had no plans to return there. He thanked me for my critique and promised changes. Then he gave me a $50 gift card (more than we had spent that night) and asked for us to try again. We made a point of going back to that location a few months later. Wow, my complaining did make a difference! Everything seemed to run much better. The power of one when the manager does care. 

Years ago we were wandering up the western side of CT. Stopped in some little village for dinner in an old building. I don't remember the town or the restaurant's name, but it was one of my best experiences. Whatever seafood I had ordered was no longer available that night. Rather than the server telling me (she may not have known at first) the Chef/owner came out to tell me and explain they had run out of that fish, then offered an alternate prepared in whatever way would make me happy. Boy, did I feel special!


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

We ate at Emeril's restaurant @ Universal City in FL some years ago and it was great.  Food, service, atmosphere - all great.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> The only time I go out to eat is with one of my kids. One of Poo's favorite places to eat is The Cheesecake Factory. The menu is more of a book. Page after page. I no longer look at it and order my favorite meal. Meatloaf. But I order it from the Children's menu. But I explain to the waitress that I am willing to pay full price. The CF gives me three thick slices of meatloaf with too much gravy, a huge pile of mashed or French Fries that would feed an orphanage. Plus the overcooked veggie of the day. If my plate is overflowing with food, I feel overwhelmed and can't eat. I just don't know where to start. There isn't even room left on the plate to cut the first slab of meatloaf. Oh I know, I can take the leftovers home. But that is not the problem. The problem is just too much food on my plate.



Ask for a to-go box when ordering so you can pack up part of the meal before you start eating.

Edit: Darn, should have read all the posts before replying. Why can't I delete a post in the mobile app?


----------



## CraigC (May 11, 2014)

Went to a Macaroni Grill a long time ago. Karen ordered a clam dish. It was served with several unopened clams. Obviously it was sent back. We were a little upset about it. When they brought out the "replacement", it was the same dish, but the clams had been pried open. There were even pieces of broken shell in the dish. Now we were really mad. Everyone within hearing distance of my raised voice heard about us being served unopened clams. Haven't been back since.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Now that's unacceptable.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 11, 2014)

merstar said:


> Uh oh - I hate to ask! I _have _heard stories of waiters and cooks spitting in the food when a dish is sent back from a nasty customer, plus other horror stories. I just never think about that when I send food back. Maybe I should!



I never even thought about it until my wife mentioned it one time when we were eating out.  Since then, I am extremely careful about ordering and doing my best to make certain I will get what I ordered.

Think about this scenario.
You're steak is over cooked.  To remedy this issue, they must make you a new steak.  The second steak still comes out over done. Do you send it back again?  I have been in this spot before.  I wanted to go back into that kitchen and show them how to make a steak. A rare steak.
I ended up eating it and leaving a good tip.  I will never order another steak in that restaurant again.



taxlady said:


> That's what I figured. It's not hard to be polite when sending stuff back.



Its very easy and I am polite to everyone including and not limited to wait staff.  I do understand their position.  This is why I tip so well.  My wife says I give to much.  



GotGarlic said:


> Ask for a to-go box when ordering so you can pack up part of the meal before you start eating.
> Edit: Darn, should have read all the posts before replying. Why can't I delete a post in the mobile app?



I also do this and always ask for a to go cup if its lunch time or we are traveling. Makes it so they have two less glasses to wash and we do not have to ask for them after the meal.  And we have our drink in the proper cups when we leave.
Lunch only as I cannot take beer on the road.


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

I haven't been out to eat for years. Living in the country it's just easier to fix something myself. I will occasionally get Chinese take out but that's only because I'm feeling lazy and don't want to cook. I also don't consider the rare deli or fast food sandwich for lunch because I need fuel as eating out.
I don't go to restaurants to be impressed by the food. It's not a matter of could I do better. It's a matter of social interaction and I don't have to cook. I'm usually happy with what's served and perhaps I might come away with an idea or two to help me in my culinary adventures here at home.
As far as sending food back. As I said I'm usually happy with what I'm served but I've seen too many videos and heard too many stories to feel comfortable with any complaint other then something being still frozen or something along those lines.
Enjoy going out eating but this hermit has no problem fixing meals at home. Even if it does mean I gotta do the stinking dish's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2014)

But you have that awesome kitchen Zagut!

My kitchen sucks.  You wouldn't believe the production it takes for me to get adequate space just for the prep of a large meal.  It usually entails pulling out a 6 foot folding table in the "dining room".


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for thinking my kitchen is awesome PF.

It's a mis-mash of recycled parts of others leftovers. But I guess we tend to take for granted what we are blessed with.

Dishwasher or not it still doesn't do the stinking dish's by itself.


----------



## roadfix (May 11, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Think about this scenario.
> You're steak is over cooked.  To remedy this issue, they must make you a new steak.  The second steak still comes out over done. Do you send it back again?



Absolutely not!  You don't want to piss off Catherine Zeta-Jones.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 12, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Went to a Macaroni Grill a long time ago. Karen ordered a clam dish. It was served with several unopened clams. Obviously it was sent back. We were a little upset about it. When they brought out the "replacement", it was the same dish, but the clams had been pried open....



When I worked at the mall, my friend and I would go to TGIF's for a late bite when we closed up shop. Years earlier I had fallen in love with their Cobb salad, but since I don't like bleu cheese I would order it without. Unfortunately, most times the kitchen didn't catch the "No Bleu Cheese" note on the order and it would be there. After complaining to the server, about half the time when the salad came back out they had only brushed the crumbles out, leaving pieces in the salad and a streak across the rim of the dish.  After an exceptionally trying time to have them get it right my friend came up with an idea: the next time we were out and I said "no bleu cheese" she chimes up "because she's highly allergic. If she has as much as one piece she swells up and starts to have breathing problems". Stunned, I rolled with it. Guess what? Some restaurants are a lot more careful when they think they might get sued!


----------



## shopping (May 12, 2014)

I think eating out is great!!!  However, when in college (ummm, centuries ago) and working as a summer waitress I learned many things.

Order what you want the way you want it served to you.  If you want the dressing on the side, simply ask.  Food allergy? , a chef will come to the table, nutrition is available, special dishes can be prepared with ingredients eliminated or added upon request.  

Pay exorbitant amounts of $$$ for a simple steak and baked potato that can be prepared better at home will never happen here.

Eating out should be an experience, a time to try something you like but would never prepare at home because it's too time consuming or costly.  It could even be a good meatloaf or an open fire grilled burger and real French fries.  It should be a time to have time to talk with friends and or family.

It should be considered Dining Out not simply 'eating out'


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2014)

If I am sitting at a table that is covered by a cloth and have to place a cloth napkin in my lap, then I expect my food to be cooked properly. I expect my coffee cup to be refilled free of extra charges. I expect my wait person to stop by at least twice to ask if there is anything else I may need without being intrusive. If I order a dish that I would not normally make at home, I do so at my own risk. I would never cook alligator or kangaroo meat at home. And to order it in a restaurant is pure folly on my part. After the first bite, I may find myself sitting there watching everyone enjoying their meal, while I sit there with my tummy growling. (Been there, done that!) 

When Poo graduated from college with his second Masters Degree, I took out him, his wife, in-laws, and a friend to dinner. When I made the reservations, I told the person on the phone what the occasion was. We were seated in a small room with about four other tables that had table clothes, napkins, etc. My son's BIL ordered Lox. Oh Dear. After the food came, we told him what Lox was. He decided he didn't like the idea that it was raw fish. I insisted he order another dish and explained to the waiter why. The chef came out and very nicely asked him what kind of seafood he did like. "Anything cooked." The Lox didn't show up on the final bill. I left that place with a sizable tip for our wait person and a tip also for the chef. 

Sure there were dishes such as the Fried Haddock that I could have made at home. The fried clams would have been more than half the price at Royals just up the street from me. And I could have had it delivered to my door. But did I really want to put myself through all of that trouble? If I had we all would have missed out on a great dinner had by all. And I would have been too exhausted to enjoy my meal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2014)

Shrek is a "grumbler", he will just not eat it and then leave a lousy tip.  But, he has also been known to tip the kitchen when we've had an exceptional meal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is a "grumbler", he will just not eat it and then leave a lousy tip.  But, he has also been known to tip the kitchen when we've had an exceptional meal.



I've done that a few times.

Take a bite, ask for the bill, pay it and leave.  I do leave a reasonable tip for the server.

I'm not sure which is more surprising, the restaurants that ask what is wrong or the ones that don't.


----------

